# router model#



## Darrell Ross (Dec 15, 2006)

Please tell what model# router is used on the show 

Thanks
Darrell


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darrell

The old shows it was a Hitachi M12V (green) the new shows it's Porter-Cable many models (gray and black)

Here's a link you may want to read. ▼ it will rate almost all the routers on the market today,see the bottom of the web page for price and where to get them . 

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/router-reviews/review.html

old type = Hitachi M12V ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-M12V-...7/ref=sr_1_8/103-4773790-1186214?ie=UTF8&s=hi
---------------------

Rick and Bob
The Router Guys
Well how many routers do we have...as of 1.07.05

"I think its about 60 give or take one or two. We have 3 or 4 old stanley routers, 1 champion early 19th century, 2 early 50's skill, 3 B&D industrial grade for stair construction, 2 Rockwell, 1 old PC, early Cordless Makita trim router, one of the first Elu plunge routers to NA plus 3 of the production Elu, 3 of the B&D modified routers from Elu (Dewalt 625), 6 of the Dewalt 625, First Hitachi TR12's 1979 plus approx. 10 more TR12's and M12V, 2 Freud, 2 Trim routers from Hitachi, 2 PC 518's, 4 cordless PC, 4 PC 690 kits, 4 PC 890, 2 PC (8529?) 1 PC (7929?) Bosch trim router kit and two cordless dremel kits."
__________________
Rick and Bob
The Router Guys
Click here to watch the Router Workshop on the Internet Check the schedule for times.
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/



Click here to refer a friend to Routerforums.com 
http://routerforums.com/sendmessage.php?do=sendtofriend&refer=1


http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/609-how-many-routers-does-bob-rick-have.html
------------------------------

Bj


----------

